# decided to clean and rearange my display



## deer4x4 (Feb 13, 2008)

here is the litchen table after i took them all out now was time to clean them and check my data base to make sure i have them all logged in next pics is finished after 3 hours and i just know it will change again bob


----------



## deer4x4 (Feb 13, 2008)

now when its done i have 5 more comng in 1 bought and 3 ry is cleaning tumbling and 1 i traded for i will figure where to ut them later hope you enjoy the pics bob


----------



## bubbas dad (Feb 13, 2008)

nice display. what's the round amber bottle shaped like a royal mint sauce bottle?


----------



## idigjars (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful bottles Bob!!  Thanks for sharing the pics with us.    Paul


----------



## capsoda (Feb 13, 2008)

Again Bob, That is a beautiful display of bottles and flasks. Very impressive.


----------



## deer4x4 (Feb 13, 2008)

let me know which ione you are talking about and i will get back to you there are a couple that i havent post to find out what they might be thanks bob


----------



## deer4x4 (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks paul and warren i just decided to clean all the dust off everything and rearrange i will be posting a couple i have no idea what they are maybe someone will give me a clue see ya bob


----------



## madman (Feb 13, 2008)

hey robert, i need to dust also, thats a very nice collection you should be very proud mike


----------



## NCdigger5 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice collection man! You have some great flasks


----------



## Prophet (Feb 16, 2008)

I like the one that is shaped like a pistol, very unique! 

  I need to get a display like that for my collection. []


----------



## deer4x4 (Feb 18, 2008)

the pistol is the standard perfect works pat 1883 it is also 1 of my favorite bottles thanks everyone for looking at the pics bob


----------



## bonesbda (Mar 20, 2008)

nice display...got some quality bottles..


----------



## deer4x4 (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks for the coments i will have a few more soon to go in the shelves trying to find some nice glass shelving with doors of glass for the walls sorta like medicine cabinets but all glass will let everyone know if i find some see ya bob


----------



## aridice53 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Bob,
 That display is just beautiful!! Great bottles!! Thanks for sharing!!

 Char


----------

